# Dr. Holding prescription hostage



## mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Any suggestions?

My doctor is forcing me to make an additional visit that i can't afford, so she can discuss tests i can't afford, some of which i am at no risk for the ailment (diabetes for instance.) she is holding one of my prescriptions hostage to this.

Years ago, i had another doctor refuse to fill my asthma meds because my pap smear was not on schedule - she said this during the visit that i made to get the asthma meds. I went to the clinic's management and got my prescription... This doctor was obviously trying to increase her income because she was the one who did pap smears at this clinic...

What can i do? It's a long drive to another doctor, who may do the same thing? 

If i put a statement in my patient file that i will not discuss tests under certain circumstances, do they have to respect this?

Thank you guys... Check back tomorrow or next day...


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

you mean your doctor doesn't want to listen to what you have to say?
I guess you have explained to her you don't have the money?
Sorry I cannot help, except to say to just explain to your doctor> 
I know you have already. 
I know someone who is in same boat (low funds) and also explains to the Dr (when he can actually speak directly to her and not some employee) and she can sometimes help (or give advice about something) but at least she understands about his finances.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Check with your state medical board.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Unfortunately this isn't uncommon. It's a rather sticky situation if you are in an area with few Dr's because if you don't have at least the pertinent tests done the Dr. can legitimately drop you as a patient. 

You can go to the medical board but there is a good chance the Dr. will drop you as well. Although I agree with no really in that this is probably your best bet.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Are there any free or reduced clinics in you area? Have you made a point of getting copies of any tests done in the past? It is important.

It may be your doctor genuinely needs to do the tests to cover herself for liability (or your own health). Patients are notoriously lawsuit happy. I hope you are able to get your meds somehow. I am almost in your position and I realize it is not a comfortable place to reside.

Oh, as far as diabetes, you can get an A1c test at a lot of drugstores. If you have diabetes you really need to know this fact.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

has happened to me as well.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Check to see if your med is available through alldaychemist.com. If so, get it through them. I'm diabetic and "should" see the doc every quarter. I go once a year and thankfully my doc is reasonable and prescribes for a year at a time. I wouldn't go to a doc who held prescriptions "hostage" so I'd get tests I don't want or need. You might need to shop around for a new doc, even if he or she is farther away.

Forcast -- if your med is on the Walmart $10.00 list, then it is generic and would be available through all day chemist.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

There are rules docs must follow...I say must but they are guidelines. Its been determined-by some PTB-that folks need to see their doc 'bout every 6 mo. to get scripts refilled. Some will extend that to a year. But its a CYA thing.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I had been on thyroid medication for 12 years - same dosage. My doctor retired and the new doctor had me come in for a complete work-up. SURPRISE!! Stage 3 kidney failure and the early stages of multiple myeloma. Sometimes the doc knows best.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Could you contact your insurance company (assuming you have one) and have them raise a fuss? I'm sure the insurance company is in as big of a hurry to pay for the tests as you are to have them done.


----------

